# Candy Podium



## Halloween Cats (Jan 30, 2011)

Meow,

So a few years back while I was working for a retail chain I got a whole bunch of Styrofoam packing, so of course I saved it, Lol!! Now I have piles of it and I've started thinking of ways to build with it. Since I've never really liked the look of having a table sitting outside for the candy bowl and having just chairs sitting there is even worse I decided to build something specifically for the candy dish.

This is the early stages of a podium I'm building...










I started to it put together and gave it a paint job.. one of many! The foam is of a very weak make and it crumbles easy so I'm trying to use paint and sealant to give it a thick skin. The next step with be adding skulls and some candle lights, but sadly I didn't take any pictures during those stages...










So this is the 'partially' finished Candy Podium. I say 'partially' because I still feel it needs something, maybe some fake black ivy leafs or some black garland, I feel it just needs something... I gave it yet another coat of paint as well as drilled holes for the candle lights, and yes they light up,lol! I put a cardboard backing in between the foam sides and cut and glued the skulls to that so their not actually glued to the Styrofoam.

Since I didn't want the heavy candy bowl sitting right on the Styrofoam I bought and painted a plate to go in between the two, I'll post those next..


----------



## Halloween Cats (Jan 30, 2011)

*Candy Plate*

Meow,

Like I said above I didn't want the heavy candy bowl sitting right on the Styrofoam. So this is a cheap plastic plate I bought at my local dollar store..










Yes, that's my reflection in the plate..
Pity, I should have had my kitty ears on...










So this is the finished plate with a new paint job and a few acyclic gems added. I'm very pleased with the results though I ran out of flat black spray paint before I finished spraying the middle, but since that's were the candy bowl is going to sit I think that it will be fine..

At first I was going to have the acrylic gems be all the same color, but when I looked at my collection of gems I had six different colors of gems SSsoooo... I think it turned out great!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Very cool. In the dark of the Halloween gloom I bet it looks like stone! Any pix at night?


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

That looks great! You're right - I think some black leaves would look cool on it.


----------



## Halloween Cats (Jan 30, 2011)

MacabreRob said:


> Very cool. In the dark of the Halloween gloom I bet it looks like stone! Any pix at night?


 You know I thought I had some, but now I can't find any, lol! I'll have to set it up again and take some pictures for the group.


----------



## Halloween Cats (Jan 30, 2011)

lisa48317 said:


> That looks great! You're right - I think some black leaves would look cool on it.


 Meow,

Yeah it needs something, but like I said I just don't know what. I looked at putting moss on it, but that really didn't look right. And hanging the black ivy looked cheap and tacky somehow you could tell it just didn't fit there.

I thought about embedding some smaller skulls on the sides of the top block, but after looking at it there was just way to many skulls on the thing.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

The pictures aren't loading.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i'm impressed. you are very talented!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Very nice!!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

WOW! I like this idea. I think it looks good. You could maybe add some nice green halloween lights down the sides or maybe even some pumpkin decorations or some small skeletons down the sides. Of course I think it's fine the way it is also.


----------



## Halloween Cats (Jan 30, 2011)

kprimm said:


> WOW! I like this idea. I think it looks good. You could maybe add some nice green halloween lights down the sides or maybe even some pumpkin decorations or some small skeletons down the sides. Of course I think it's fine the way it is also.


 Meow,

Why thank you! I Like the Pumpkin idea! Pumpkin's seam to be fading out of most Halloween props, maybe it's time I start working more with them and add a pumpkin patch??


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

That looks great! you need to take some footage of any tot that will not go near it to get the candy. Maybe you can put a pressure mat near it so that it lights when the kids come near it.


----------



## Halloween Cats (Jan 30, 2011)

hpropman said:


> That looks great! you need to take some footage of any tot that will not go near it to get the candy. Maybe you can put a pressure mat near it so that it lights when the kids come near it.


 Meow,

Sadly I really have a hard time understanding how to make things like sensors, anyone know a really easy way or if theres one I can just buy and plug into things??


----------

